# Is this even possible? Postponing or Splitting Time Between BMQ and 3's



## Lil_T (12 Jan 2009)

If I start BMQ in May, I'm assuming I'd be done August (?) and the next available 3's course for 836 isn't until October is there a possibility that I could be sent home in the meantime so that my DH could do his 6A's?  I'm just wondering, because 2 months is a longish time in PAT and he could be getting that course done while I'm there twiddling my thumbs.  Otherwise, his course will have to be postponed until January, because both our families are not helpful at all re: helping with the kiddos.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> and the next available 3's course for 836 isn't until October



You are making the assumption that you will be on the next course for 836.

When my ex-wife finished BMQ, she was sent back home ( Gagetown where she was put to use) rather than sit on PRETC so it is possible that you can be employed at the base where you are.


----------



## Lil_T (12 Jan 2009)

I'm also hoping to be on that course.  ;D   But if I can come back to Ottawa while I'm waiting so much the better.  So who would I ask about that?  Rec Ctr?  The people at St Jean?  I know I'm getting ahead of myself - but I'm just trying to get some ducks in a row.  So many variables - it's almost maddening..

Almost forgot - thanks for the input - I appreciate being able to learn from those who know.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> So who would I ask about that?  Rec Ctr?  The people at St Jean?



It doesnt hurt to ask along the way but you will likely have to go to PRETC in Borden after BMQ and deal with them to see if they can find a hole for you in Ottawa. My ex-wife left St-Jean and went to Borden, talked to the PRETC staff and was back in Gagetown ( where i was posted) within a week and a half.



> So many variables - it's almost maddening..



It can be, thats why i always advise not to over-think things.



> Almost forgot - thanks for the input - I appreciate being able to learn from those who know.



No problem. I'm sure others will have additional information once a more reasonable time of day rolls around.


----------



## shanesgirl (12 Jan 2009)

i dont know if this has much to do with the topic but i do have a question my husband is in st jean doing his bmq, he'll be graduating in feb from there we were hoping for wainwright for sq my question is how long is soldier qualification? will it be like bmq? with regards to home and what not?


----------



## Lil_T (12 Jan 2009)

thanks - I'm heading to bed shortly, hopefully they'll find something for me to do in O town.  That whole overthinking thing is going to be my downfall


----------



## Lil_T (12 Jan 2009)

Well, it looks like I'll be in either Halifax or Esquimalt doing NETP in that inbetween time.  Oh well.  Looks like he'll be postponing those 6As til January.


----------



## Run away gun (12 Jan 2009)

Not necessarily. You are joining a purple trade and will probably not do any environmental courses till you get posted too that element since after your 3's you could be posted to an army base and never use it. It is a waste of a training spot. You will more than likely get SQ, or NETP or whatever environmental courses you need when you need them. 

As for EWAT (getting a position in Ottawa while waiting for training) you will have to clear into PRETC in Borden as that will remain your home unit until your QL3 training begins. From there you can put up memos requesting EWAT, there is a process to it all and PRETC is very familiar with it and would much rather see someone gainfully employed than sitting around twiddling their thumbs if they are going to be waiting for their course. However I think the minimum number of calendar days is 90 in order to request EWAT, meaning you have to have 90 days from the beginning of EWAT to the date of your potential QL3 starting.


----------



## Lil_T (12 Jan 2009)

hmm food for thought.  well, I guess we'll see once I do actually get into the thick of things.  Seems like you never find anything out for sure in the miliitary til almost the last minute anyway. -personal experience-


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Seems like you never find anything out for sure in the miliitary til almost the last minute anyway. -personal experience-



That's personal experience that applies to 90% of military life. You've learned early and that'll help you deal with a tough go on some things. Friend of mine got a "maybe" for his PLQ starting today, found out for sure 4 days ago and he's out of province for 14 weeks. That's the Army!!


----------



## Lil_T (13 Jan 2009)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> That's personal experience that applies to 90% of military life. You've learned early and that'll help you deal with a tough go on some things. Friend of mine got a "maybe" for his PLQ starting today, found out for sure 4 days ago and he's out of province for 14 weeks. That's the Army!!




Wow.  Can't say I'm overly surprised.  Yeah, I think I've learned (sometimes the hard way) to not count on anything til there's a message in your hand, and even then it's a crapshoot.  I've learned to live by the mantra "hurry up and wait" and the whole "get on the bus, get off the bus" as a metaphor for how fast stuff changes in this life.


----------



## newmet (13 Jan 2009)

Hey again, 
I would recommend going to the base in Ottawa, if you know any of the clerks there and try to talk to the chief clerk.  Let them know you are getting in and that you would like to get to Ottawa for "Contact Training" after BMQ.  I would do this only after you get accepted.  Also, ask any questions you have and see how it goes.  I did this in Greenwood and I was able to get back to Greenwood for contact training.  My WO there was a valuable asset in getting me home, I think it helped because 1) he is a wonderful person willing to help anyone who needs help and, 2) because he had met me and taken the time to get to know me, I was a person with a background, not just a piece of paper to him and through him, the Career Manager.  I also wrote a memo in BMQ to request Contact training and was told that my next training base would decide about sending me home.  So, you may have to wait until you are done BMQ and get to Borden.  In most cases the military would rather send you home, if close to a base, as then they don't need to pay rations and quarters and seperation for you, if you are married.  
Good luck.


----------



## Lil_T (13 Jan 2009)

hey thanks.  I'll be sure to keep that in mind.  Hoping to get posted to O town too since it'll be a no cost move, and wouldn't require me to go on IR.  I'll tuck that away for later, and if need be I'll be calling in a favour or two.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> since it'll be a no cost move,



Another common misconception. There is posting money asociated with every QL3 graduate and the career manager gains nothing by not posting you. There may in the end be other reasons for leaving you in Ottawa but saving money isnt one of them.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jan 2009)

newmet said:
			
		

> Hey again,
> I would recommend going to the base in Ottawa, if you know any of the clerks there and try to talk to the chief clerk.  Let them know you are getting in and that you would like to get to Ottawa for "Contact Training" after BMQ.



Unfortuately, Ottawa is not a BASE.  It is a number of SECURE offices scattered all about the city.  Rather hard to do as you suggested, unless you had some friend who could escort you in to visit an OR.


----------



## newmet (13 Jan 2009)

Sorry, didn't realize that the normal person can't get in there.  Things have changed since I was there before then...

So, instead of going in, once you have your acceptance, call the orderly room and explain that you would like to come in, look around and ask some questions.  The chief clerk should probably agree to that and can find someone to lead you around.  When I went to Greenwood the WO lead me around as the Met office is on the secure side of the base.  The recruiting office may also be able to offer a name on who to contact.  
Good luck.


----------



## Lil_T (13 Jan 2009)

Or - I could call in a favour or two from some higher ranking friends in the clerk world.  I'm honestly not overly concerned about it at this point.  I just want to get in, finish my training and I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.  I'm not going to stress over something I can't even worry about yet.

I'm curious though, how is there cost associated with me staying in Ottawa (aside from my travel claim to get back home?).  Doesn't matter really, since I'll be shooting for colocation, if it happens great.  If I get stuck on IR, well... it'll suck, but it's not like I'm not used to living without my husband.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I'm curious though, how is there cost associated with me staying in Ottawa



I shall explain. Let me know if i'm still confusing you.

10 people graduate from a QL3. The career manager gets money to move each one of them. If he moves only 9, he doesnt get to keep the money and use it for his other postings. That money goes back into the big pool it came from. Thus, the career manager doesnt save himself any money by leaving someone where they are located already.


----------



## Lil_T (13 Jan 2009)

duly noted. I figured it just went back into the pot anyway.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I figured it just went back into the pot anyway.



Yes but it does not go back to the career manager's pot of money.


----------



## Lil_T (13 Jan 2009)

right.   got it.


----------



## Neon (10 Mar 2009)

Shanesgirl

SQ is 4 weeks


----------



## shanesgirl (13 Mar 2009)

Shanesgirl

SQ is 4 weeks

Thank you!!


----------

